# PM 75 Dust collector?



## Rodney R (Jan 3, 2014)

I have the opportunity to get a 75 dust collector, but I see that they're only 3 phase. I only have single phase - are these things worth the trouble of a phase converter? Would it be cheaper to convert it to single phase? Are these even any good, and what might a used one be worth? At this point I've just seen one picture, and it's been crated up.

Rodney


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

How much are they asking. And what kinda condition.


----------



## Rodney R (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, it's on an auction, but it's about an hour away to go look at it by appointment. Last I saw it was $10. I'm sure the price will go up, but unless it's a deal, I won't even bid on it.

Rodney


----------

